# Eclipse, "Frequently used Code" Funktion?



## techdevil (11. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

folgende Frage:

Gibt es bei Eclipse die Möglichkeit, Code, den man oft exakt so benutzt, so zu speichern, dass man ihn jederzeit durch eine Tastenkombination oder 1-2 Mausklicks einfügen kann?


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Mrz 2010)

Du könntest dir eigene Templates anlegen

Window --> Preferences --> Java --> Editor --> Templates

Wie gewohnt dann mit CTRL+Space...


----------



## techdevil (11. Mrz 2010)

ah danke


----------

